# Surefire The Beast (2,000 lumens)



## boostmiser (Sep 19, 2005)

Holy cow....anyone ever see this before?
http://www.supremeco.com.hk/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1_26_611&products_id=3315


----------



## CLHC (Sep 19, 2005)

boostmiser said:


> Holy cow....anyone ever see this before?
> http://www.supremeco.com.hk/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1_26_611&products_id=3315




It has been out for some time now and also have been discussed here. I had a rare chance to "fondle" one them SF BEAST over at a local SureFire dealer here!


----------



## Mags (Sep 19, 2005)

I understand that this thread is out of place already, but I just wanted to know, did SureFire ever make more beasts?


----------



## boostmiser (Sep 19, 2005)

Cool. I did search but didn't find anything. Mabe not hard enough.
Only 85 made...lucky dealer.


----------



## CLHC (Sep 19, 2005)

You can spock out these links:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/92428

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/91865

Maybe what's already whetting your appetite can be had here and within. . .

ENJOY!


----------



## Trashman (Sep 20, 2005)

boostmiser said:


> Holy cow....anyone ever see this before?
> http://www.supremeco.com.hk/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1_26_611&products_id=3315




LOL! haha! That's kind of like being in a soccer stadium and asking the crowd if they've ever heard of David Beckham!

Funny thing is, from what the people that are "in the know" say, all 85 are already spoken for (or in safe keeping for the big wigs). Am I mistaken? Also, I wonder how many this company has access to?


----------



## Prolepsis (Sep 20, 2005)

That is correct, AFAIK. Someone had called and asked and SureFire said that all of the Beasts have been sold already.


----------



## tvodrd (Sep 20, 2005)

The 85 Beasts went onto the SF website, available for phone order, conus only. CPF'rs were given advance notice here! Interestingly, I think it took a week or so for them to sell out, and a few have been observed off-shore. A number were purchased by CPF members.

Roll call, anybody? 

Larry


----------



## JasonC8301 (Sep 20, 2005)

To my knowledge, they are still for sale, just not to civilians.


----------



## LEDcandle (Sep 21, 2005)

supremeco's stuff looks damn expensive, PT surge for $43.60??? 
only a couple of really good deals


----------



## EVAN_TAD (Sep 21, 2005)

#15 here.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 22, 2005)

EVAN_TAD said:


> #15 here.



You lucky [email protected]!!!

:naughty:  :goodjob: :wow: :goodjob:  :naughty:


----------



## Free (Sep 22, 2005)

I have #031. Keep it by my bedside to blast the Boogeyman.


----------



## tvodrd (Sep 23, 2005)

Hmmmm, #'s 15 and 31. :thumbsup: I musta got a _later_ model- #82. 

Larry


----------



## RalphRussell (Sep 24, 2005)

I Still have #24






Update: I'm not supposed to say a whole lot here but at the time of this update Beast #24 is back for sale on eBay.


----------



## waion (Sep 24, 2005)

Unluckily, I have no chance in having even a close look on this light myself. What a pity...
I don't have that money to get one myself (it's selling about $3800 here in Hong Kong) nor the battery cost, but I really want to have a chance to at least hold it on my hand and feel it.


----------



## StainlessSteel (Sep 24, 2005)

I know some one who HAS one... but has NEVER even turned it on.

He is keeping it as a collector item.


----------



## Prolepsis (Sep 25, 2005)

#41 checking in.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 25, 2005)

StainlessSteel said:


> I know some one who HAS one... but has NEVER even turned it on.
> 
> He is keeping it as a collector item.




Sure he hasn't!! He didnt tell you. There is noooooo way you could have a Beast and not turn it on, theres just no way!!!

Uh hello, you have a beast and have never sparked the arc???

               :huh2: 

-PSM


----------



## Andreas (Oct 4, 2005)

One here too. Not sure of the serial # off hand


Andreas


----------



## MaxaBaker (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey Andreas, delete some of yiour PMs


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Oct 5, 2005)

edit


----------



## assassin337 (Oct 5, 2005)

is there anyway we could see a beamshot and outside pic.


----------



## lotsalumens (Oct 5, 2005)

I seem to remember reading somewhere else on this forum that the Beast is comparable to an X990 in output, or even a little less. Is this correct?



cfb


----------



## MaxaBaker (Oct 5, 2005)

I believe that the Beast actually put out a little more light (very little), but that it was to diffused for flood so at distances the X990 looks brighter.


----------



## Prolepsis (Oct 5, 2005)

assassin337 said:


> is there anyway we could see a beamshot and outside pic.



No outside pic, sorry, but how about Beast vs M6? About 1.5 feet away, camera settings changed--the beams have much more sidespill in real life.


----------



## df96817 (Oct 6, 2005)

assassin337 said:


> is there anyway we could see a beamshot and outside pic.


 
Here ya go: http://fuja.s22.xrea.com/review/beast/index.html

All the SF Beast you can handle.


----------



## tvodrd (Oct 6, 2005)

Beastie is only 2.5" longer than a 3D Mag, and while a little heavier, is still a very viable, one-hand light. While "EDC" _Not!_ It's a helluva lot lighter package than the MB, X990, or Costco HID! The reflector in that sucker is beyond magnificent!

Larry


----------



## McGizmo (Oct 7, 2005)

007


----------



## FredM (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow thats nice.


----------



## iNDiGLo (Oct 17, 2005)

The brightness at 60m is madness.  Now i'm trying to think of a way to have that light. 

I thought i was going to need to be fitted with a bib as i was looking at those pictures...drooling...


----------

